# My current litters Hairless, colorpoint/ivory, and varigated



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Progression shots of one of my hairless babies. This little girl is a keeper. I paired two hairless carriers and mom had 16. I culled down to 8 and out of the 8...I got 4 hairless! Crazy odds! Fun to watch.



















Next is my ivory/colorpoint pied litter. I got two pied in the lot...hoping they both turn out to be colorpoints. I am pretty sure the doe is. It's hard to she her top spot...but she also has a nice pied belly. The buck is lovely...and I don't need another buck! LOL! That is the way it always works!

And finally my variegated blue girl bred by Amber at Mad Science Mousery was paired up today with a nice very typey blue buck. I am excited to build up the type on variegated mice!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

attractive mice.Hairless are beauties.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Love the progression shots! Hairless mice are a favorite of mine.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So gorgeous, all of them!


----------

